# Clen Help



## mariascrete (6 mo ago)

Hello

My mrs haz been taking clen for 2 weeks on 2 weeks off, 2 on, 2 off. 

She did that at 50mcg per day. 

I was wondering if that is the best way to take it and also how long she can take it for etc

Thanks x


----------



## CarterLovesMoney (Jan 31, 2020)

It won't be the answer you wanna hear but, but read my response here. Women on clen?


----------

